# WTF da ufficio



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2016)

Apro questo topic, un po' per sfogo un po' per divertimento...

...giusto per sapere se sono strana io, se è una cosa normale o se l'unico pazzo schizzato per cui lavorare l'ho trovato solo io. 


Ore 9.30 - supermercato

DRIN DRIN...DRIN DRIN...

Io: " Eccolo......."
Io: "Dottore buongiorno"
Dr: "Buon giorno Ely..............................."
Io: ".................."
Dr: ".............."
Io: "dica pure dottore"
Dr: "Oh senti, ti volevo dire una cosa. Dobbiamo mandare una lettera al notaio tizio, per la pratica della tizia (ndr ne avevamo già parlato ieri sera e concordato che l'avrei preparata in mattinata)...ora ti volevo dire, ti ricordi la pratica di cotizio, che abbiamo trattato, gli abbiamo mandato una lettera simile ad un notaio, ci prendiamo gli indirizzi nostri...."
Io: "...dottore, guardi che io non ho la pratica di cotizio"
Dr: "....ma comeee??? Come non ce l'hai? L'abbiamo trattata...quando?"
Io: ".dottore guardi che non c'ero quando l'avete trattata..."
Dr: "mannaggia! E mo? Questa era una cosa importantissima...urgente! Se avevamo quella lettera, la iniziavi a preparare (ndr ma non dovevo farlo già?) così quando venivi la iniziavamo a mandare (ndr si, dopo 320 modifiche per poi ritornare alla mia versione -.-''), mannaggia! Era una cosa troppo importante....vabbè mo' vedo come fare...no perché...BLA...BLA...BLA...BLA...BLA....BLA... "
io:":racchia:"
Dr: ".BLA...BLA...BLA...BLA...BLA....BLA..."
io:" apa: "
io:"...dottore, ma non vi preoccupate. Io ve la preparo lo stesso, sulla scorta di quella mandata alla tizia. Mi cerco gli indirizzi su internet e appena la finisco ve la mando, così come avevamo stabilito ieri sera. Vi pare, che ne dite?"
Dr: "ah sisi, va bene ja facciamo così! No perché Ely è troppo importate mandarla subito!"
io:"va bene, non vi preoccupate appena arrivo a casa, la scrivo e ve la mando."
io:":im-ok:"

Ore 10.10 lettera inviata...


.....
...
....
....
...
.
.
.
.
.

.Ore 18.00
DRIN DRIN....DRIN DRIN
Io: "dottore buonasera!"
Dr: "...."
Io: "dottore"
Dr: "......"
Io: "dottoreeeeee"
Dr: "...."
Io: "...."
Dr: "ely buona sera!"
Io: "buona sera"
Dr: "Allora? Che hai fatto con la lettera, l'hai scritta?"
Io: "Veramente si, ve l'ho inviata stamattina!"
Dr: "ah...non l'ho vista, non ho avuto tempo! Oh senti......."


Ma *WTF*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Apro questo topic, un po' per sfogo un po' per divertimento...
> 
> ...giusto per sapere se sono strana io, se è una cosa normale o se l'unico pazzo schizzato per cui lavorare l'ho trovato solo io.
> 
> ...


credo tu non sia sola !!!! Non so però se tu può consolare .... Ma è anziano tro il dottore che me sembra un po' sclerato :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

*Ely*

Non avevi capito che era urgente? :facepalm:


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

Il potere si misura dalla disponibilità degli altri.
Che devono avere tempo mentre tu non ne dai.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il potere si misura dalla disponibilità degli altri.
> Che devono avere tempo mentre tu non ne dai.


Me lo segno.


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> credo tu non sia sola !!!! Non so però se tu può consolare .... Ma è anziano tro il dottore che me sembra un po' sclerato :carneval:


Circa 70 anni.......:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevi capito che era urgente? :facepalm:


Effettivamente non era chiaro...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il potere si misura dalla disponibilità degli altri.
> Che devono avere tempo mentre tu non ne dai.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo segno.


Idem!:up:


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2016)

Questa è fresca fresca, proprio ieri sera..


Isso: oh ely, allora senti, prendi la lettera di convocazioni per la causa di tizio a puffolandia, che sulla scorta di quella ne prepariamo un'altra per un nuovo sopralluogo. (n.d.r. E già qui ho qualche campanello di allarme...non mi ricordavo di averne mai scritta una per queola causa! Lungi da me dirlo... O_O )
CERCO QUI......CERCO LA.....non trovo nessuna lettera...
Io: prof. Non trovo nessuna lettera sul pc. (n.d.r. Ave maria.....)
Isso: ma come non la trovi? Aspetta, mo te la trovo io cartacea così la ricopi.
CERCA QUA....CERCA LA......
Isso: ma come è possibile? Non la trovo nemmeno io! quella doveva stare qui! Ora vedo nela cartella corrispondenza! Tu hai trovato niente?
Io: no, prof. Nemmeno nelle mail...è troppo strano, io di solito le registro in una cartella a se! (n.d.r. Inizio a sudare freddo, se per caso avessi cancellato i file?  )
Isso: eh ma qua non si trova! Ma csome è possibile? Noi abbiamo mandato le pec, l'abbiamo scritta IO MI RICORDO!!! Eh ho capito, dobbiamo tirar fuori tutti i fascicoli e controllarli!
Io: :unhappy:
TIRA FUORI 7 FALDONI E INIZIAMO A CONTROLLARE TUTTE LE CARTELLE
Dopo 15 minuti abbondanti..
Isso:no ma non è possibile, ora controlliamo nelverbale, li l'hoscritto quando ho inviato la lettea. Dov'è il verbale?
Io: :afraid: ..... Ehm io non ce l'ho qui...
Isso: nocome non ce l'hai? Ci sta, cista cerca bene..
OVVIAMENTE ERA IN UNA CARTELLA SOTTO IL SUO CULO
LO PRENDE, LO LEGGE....
.....silenzio.....
........
........
Io: 
Isso:.....elyyyyyy, NO!  non c'è!
Io: come non c'è?:condom::facepalm::facepalm:
Isso: non l'abbiamo mai scritta. La prima convocazione l'ho fatta mettere a verbale dal giudice, durante l'udienza!
Io:.....................ah, ok 





:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il potere si misura dalla disponibilità degli altri.
> Che devono avere tempo mentre tu non ne dai.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo segno.


Ma più che segnarcelo.... Applichiamolo :rotfl:

voglio fare la ... Regista


----------

